# Multiple bld - how you do it?



## Pedro (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey everyone

I got a chance to participate in the multiple bld event at WC07, so I was wondering how you multiple blders do it...

for normal bld I use rote memory, as they say...I just make mental pictures for CO, use number for wrong edges on EO, and numbers/positions on the cube for the permutations

I once got 2 cubes correct...the time was 4:39

I tried 3 sometimes, but failed...

so, are you guys using memory techniques to make what you memorise stick "stronger" to your head? any tips for me? (I'm thinking about trying 3 or 4 cubes)

thanks


----------



## pjk (Sep 30, 2007)

Go for a large amount, but take as long as you need to get it into your mind. Go for 5+. Just go over and over the cubes until you have it down. That is what I'd recommend doing to practice.


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2007)

I think visual for 3+, or even 2+ is very difficult.
I would suggest learning the journey method, to memorise the path of cubies. Most of the big cube/MultiBLD people use that. You could either learn a word for each cubie, or make one up on the spot that reminds you of the colours.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 30, 2007)

hmm...I kinda "know" the journey method and how it works, but never tried making the images and storing them, or even creating a journey...and I don't think I'll get good at it in one week 

maybe I'll do something like memorising one cube in the water, one in a street, one in a house, one in a car...don't know...I can try to use letters and make words for the permutations, as that's the part that I forget most...


----------



## kemot_13 (Nov 2, 2007)

Can you discribe the journey method on some scramble?


----------



## tim (Nov 2, 2007)

kemot_13 said:


> Can you discribe the journey method on some scramble?



I don't think this will be very helpful. You have to find a memory system, which feels right and logical for yourself.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2007)

I honestly think visual is just fine for 2 cubes. It's really not that much to remember, and for me it's a lot faster. But if you go above 3, I'd say you need more than that. I've never actually tried 3 before, though - it seems to me like 3 would still be pretty easy to do visual.

Soon I'll finally have more than 2 decent cubes, so I'll probably try sometime soon. I figure I'll probably still use hexadecimal for the orientations (I would imagine that will get tricky when I get to 4 or 5 cubes, though), and then use letter pairs in a story like I do for big cubes BLD on the permutations.

If I ever switched to something that doesn't have a separate orientation step, like M2/R2, TuRBo, or all commutators, that would simplify things, but I've been too busy on the big cubes BLD to experiment much with 3x3x3 - I still just use regular 3-cycle. I would think one of these other methods would be much more conducive to multi BLD. Then again, Rowe Hessler has had a lot of luck with multi BLD, and he just uses regular 3-cycle, so maybe it's not that important.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 2, 2007)

This weekend I'm going for the NaR because no one's done it successfully yet. Rowe's going to be there, but he's probably going big. I'm only going for 2 cubes, but my memo system is the same. I use M2 and Y perm corners. I just memorize a sequence of colors (white-red, blue-orange, etc...) and solidify it. I'm not sure if I would be able to really memorize more than a few cubes with this method though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> This weekend I'm going for the NaR because no one's done it successfully yet. Rowe's going to be there, but he's probably going big. I'm only going for 2 cubes, but my memo system is the same. I use M2 and Y perm corners. I just memorize a sequence of colors (white-red, blue-orange, etc...) and solidify it. I'm not sure if I would be able to really memorize more than a few cubes with this method though.



Cool - good luck with that! I hope you get it! (Although it would be nice to see Rowe get one of his big attempts successfully, too.)


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 16, 2007)

Too bad Dan, the Dutch still rule: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333mbf&regionId=Netherlands&years=&show=100%2BPersons&single=Single vs http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...nId=USA&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


----------



## Erik (Nov 21, 2007)

joey said:


> I think visual for 3+, or even 2+ is very difficult.
> I would suggest learning the journey method, to memorise the path of cubies. Most of the big cube/MultiBLD people use that. You could either learn a word for each cubie, or make one up on the spot that reminds you of the colours.



hey I did 3/4 (only 3 twisted corners) with visual


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

nice erik. i have only ever done 2 cubes BLD. but im sure with more practice lately and getting back into 4x4 BLD my memo will become better and more effecient.


----------

